# Glock 19



## Scummy (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking at the glock 19 as a first handgun. Any other comparable this choice out there? The only negative I have about it is that it has no safety lock other then that all reviews i have read are great.

thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15448


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent weapon. Get it.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Scummy said:


> Any other comparable this choice out there? The only negative I have about it is that it has no safety lock other then that all reviews i have read are great.


Comparable models can be had from Springfield, Smith & Wesson, Sig, H&K, FN, Walther, Beretta, CZ, Steyr, and probably a few others I can't immediately think of.

The Glock has a two safeties, which you can easily do a search for more information.

The best safety for handguns, and indeed all firerams, is the grey one between your ears.

PhilR.


----------



## Scummy (Sep 16, 2008)

jeb21 said:


> Excellent weapon. Get it.


well i went to a local shop and now the 23 is in the mix so the wife and i are going to rent both and trry them out at a local range:mrgreen:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

The G19 will be cheaper on ammo for you to start with. I love my G27 (baby Glock 40cal). The 40S&W has a bit different recoil than either the 9mm or 45acp. If you start with the G23 and get disappointed, I'm affraid you might loose interest and time...time you could have better spent learning the Glock and the basics with the 9mm. Just my opinion.


----------



## pappy49 (Sep 30, 2006)

Renting is very wise as it gives you an idea of likes and dislikes. You can't go wrong with the Glock 19. Easy to conceal, realatively cheap ammo, and very reliable. 

Good shooting to you, and please, take a gun safety course.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

get the g19
if your wife loves the G23 then ..... wow
it is quite snappy and louder


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15448


Definatly made my appreciation I choose a Glock for my concealed go waaaay up after seeing what this guy did to his and the end result.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great gun choice for first.I wouldnt let the limited safety systems compared to others scarfe you.You should know when its ready to fire and when not.Also hint:if your in doubt take the mag out and clear the chamber.Also the trigger will be pushed towards front and not resting towards back....


----------

